# 189 & 190 visa grants following thread



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Please use this thread to keep all the other forum members updated about your 189 or 190 visa grants. This shall help people to get a rough estimate about their timelines and how seen they can expect a grant.

Moreover, this thread can also be used among the members who've got their grants, to discuss their life after the grant - such as flights, travel, jobs, cities, etc.

I hope people can benefit from this thread and keep updating it as soon as they get a grant to help and share their joy with others on this forum!


----------



## kapoorpuneet (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

Good initiative. Follow up thread...

How long to wait.......


Regards
Puneet Kapoor


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good initiative. Follow up thread...
> 
> ...


Hey Puneet, Hope you are doing well.

How are things moving at your end. I have been assigned a CO from Brisbane Team 34 L. Sent all the documents on 4th of July. 

Hows your process moving.


Thanks,

Abhishek.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Moreover I would recommend people on this forum to include the subclass visa they have applied for in their signatures/timelines. Since the processing time for 189 and 190 is different, it shall make it easier for people following this thread so as to compare their timelines with others on this thread


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

I come to know today i been assigned Team Adelaide 6 .


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome!! Will be following this thread. 

All the best everyone.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys good initiative, why not prepare a google spreadsheet with few admins maintaining it like we have on 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Aovj20uHVWyzdGFqSGJUOEtVX0h5eWM0cXB5dlAtOEE&output=xls


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Guys good initiative, why not prepare a google spreadsheet with few admins maintaining it like we have on
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Aovj20uHVWyzdGFqSGJUOEtVX0h5eWM0cXB5dlAtOEE&output=xls


In my opinion that would be a bit cumbersome, moreover it would take some time to figure out who got their grants recently. For instance, certain people get the meds referred and their grants tend to take a bit longer. Whereas certainly people get fairly quick grants. Via this forum, people could track all the grants as and how they come their way just to make it easier for other forum members and a one-stop thread for people who wait for a grant.


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............

Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries 

All the best for everyone ....

Wish me luck for my further move.............

You can find the time lines in my signature


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Best of luck with your move.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Following...


----------



## pandakou (Oct 2, 2012)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hey Puneet, Hope you are doing well.
> 
> How are things moving at your end. I have been assigned a CO from Brisbane Team 34 L. Sent all the documents on 4th of July.
> 
> ...


I can't understand.. how you people know which CO team got allocated?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

pandakou said:


> I can't understand.. how you people know which CO team got allocated?


When the CO gets in touch with you over an email, it includes their team details, etc


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Following the awesome thread!


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

following...........


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

i have a feeling many grants are coming our way today and tomorrow, should be a good end to the week i hope


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

just be aware i have been away from this forum for a long time, but have built a good relationship with peers. I am fortunate to have my visa granted in less than 20 days, not much suffering...my schedule can be observed from my signature. Hope good luck of everyone.!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ningbo said:


> just be aware i have been away from this forum for a long time, but have built a good relationship with peers. I am fortunate to have my visa granted in less than 20 days, not much suffering...my schedule can be observed from my signature. Hope good luck of everyone.!


Great to see you again ningbo!


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

I would like advise. As my migratium agent saying there is no comunication on my file and didnt even told me i been allocated to team,,,i believe i cant depend on him very much. They produce my file and all i have is by them created EOI with password and user name. I can log in and there is a button as per every EOI submitted CORRESPONDENCE. Is this mean once i will have CO i can see myself what he ask to provide or based agent created my EOI it is locked directly to their email?

How can i come to know that agent requested some documents? 

All i would be able to see in the end when i log in that i have GRANT.........please advise what to do. Dont want my file to pend based of sluck of some agents.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

mindfreak said:


> i have a feeling many grants are coming our way today and tomorrow, should be a good end to the week i hope


Hopefully!

Let's meet in Perth soon! :clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Hopefully!
> 
> Let's meet in Perth soon! :clap2:


Hopefully me too. See you guys in Perth.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,

Anybody heared anything from Case Officer L from Brisbane Team 34. It seems that she has gone untracable.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## nanc.nand (Jun 25, 2013)

Have T-34-Brisbane CO L, but not sure Lady or Lad, submitted all docs on 12th July (189) - no update as of now~~~


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

nanc.nand said:


> Have T-34-Brisbane CO L, but not sure Lady or Lad, submitted all docs on 12th July (189) - no update as of now~~~


She is a lady.  I have submitted all docs on 4th July. Waiting for her to respond back.


----------



## nanc.nand (Jun 25, 2013)

From the other Posts I understand there are 2 COs in T34 with intials L- Li & La - so which one is urs? I have one with 'La'


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

189 Visa,June 17 lodged ,waiting for CO or maybe its assigned already as my "Organise Medical Link ..." has disappeared.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> 189 Visa,June 17 lodged ,waiting for CO or maybe its assigned already as my "Organise Medical Link ..." has disappeared.



Why dont you call to immigratium to chek up?


----------



## Immipedia (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.

I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people. I wish everyone get grant email soon…

MA


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

I am planning to send my documents to NSW Trade and investment for 190 Visa state sponsorship. Should i send the documents by Fedex or registered India post.


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> ...


Hi... Many congratulations on receiving grant... 😊

Can u plz share the initials of ur CO as my case is also assigned to a CA from GSM Adelaide Team4...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys ,

Just a question.Do you receive an email on CO allocation or you got details on allocation on calling the DIAC?


----------



## Immipedia (Aug 3, 2012)

Mjt said:


> Hi... Many congratulations on receiving grant... &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Can u plz share the initials of ur CO as my case is also assigned to a CA from GSM Adelaide Team4...
> 
> Thanks in advance...


He is JL


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

Immipedia said:


> He is JL


Ohk... Thanks mate...


----------



## Mjt (Jul 8, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Just a question.Do you receive an email on CO allocation or you got details on allocation on calling the DIAC?


We receive email from our CO if he/she is in need of any docs...


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

nanc.nand said:


> From the other Posts I understand there are 2 COs in T34 with intials L- Li & La - so which one is urs? I have one with 'La'


I also have the same La***n


----------



## megha1704 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, this is to inform that today I got my grant for perth. .thanks for wishes

megha


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

congrats megha, when do u fly away?


----------



## megha1704 (Jul 20, 2013)

Plannin fr 7th sep

megha


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

megha1704 said:


> Plannin fr 7th sep
> 
> megha


good luck with your future!


----------



## megha1704 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thnkss a lot..

megha


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

megha1704 said:


> Plannin fr 7th sep
> 
> megha


Hi Megha ,

When and which visa did u apply for ?


----------



## megha1704 (Jul 20, 2013)

Well visa lodged on 24th april but my docs were completed on 6th june..I mean my pcc n medicals..post that wait started and on 24th july a verification call from delhi and 1st aug my final day of grant...

megha


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

megha1704 said:


> Well visa lodged on 24th april but my docs were completed on 6th june..I mean my pcc n medicals..post that wait started and on 24th july a verification call from delhi and 1st aug my final day of grant...
> 
> megha


Thanks .What is the verification call about ?


----------



## megha1704 (Jul 20, 2013)

Its a call to your employer to verify the skillset you have applied in and your credentials

megha


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

*Now I know why they call it a Golden Email !!!!!!*

By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am. 

I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration. 

Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.

Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)

NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13 

EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13 

CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)

Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:

Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:

Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

ok guys, so there is update and view how it works as this i come to know today from calling DIAC. 

I been allocated to team as due to 8 week requirement to meet, but there i was pending in bunch of others allocated too for same reasons. My file have been there for 1 week with no mowement, yesterday i been allocated to actuall CO.

Very smart move for DIAC to cover applicant eyes that they do everything on time. I been lucky when i submitted my file, just 600 people been invited,, so not so much ....but if you see thesedays lat months 3000 has been invited. How many days they will stand in some bunch till allocated to CO? Very sad. Hope all go now faster, all wish luck to everyone!


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all,,

Please share Diac verification on employment. whether received to present or past employers??


Thanks


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> ok guys, so there is update and view how it works as this i come to know today from calling DIAC.
> 
> I been allocated to team as due to 8 week requirement to meet, but there i was pending in bunch of others allocated too for same reasons. My file have been there for 1 week with no mowement, yesterday i been allocated to actuall CO.
> 
> Very smart move for DIAC to cover applicant eyes that they do everything on time. I been lucky when i submitted my file, just 600 people been invited,, so not so much ....but if you see thesedays lat months 3000 has been invited. How many days they will stand in some bunch till allocated to CO? Very sad. Hope all go now faster, all wish luck to everyone!


Hi ,
Where do you chk how many were invited when u submitted your file?

What do u think when will our files be picked?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Hi ,
> Where do you chk how many were invited when u submitted your file?
> 
> What do u think when will our files be picked?



On skill select under reports of your invitation date you can see how many are invited. And files to be picked,, thats the thing,, not sure.... From my experience now,,,to team you must be allocated till week 8,,,,than it can be pending there till some CO pick you, .....time depends on amount of people sent to team, team members amount or just amount of people submitted their documents.


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> On skill select under reports of your invitation date you can see how many are invited. And files to be picked,, thats the thing,, not sure.... From my experience now,,,to team you must be allocated till week 8,,,,than it can be pending there till some CO pick you, .....time depends on amount of people sent to team, team members amount or just amount of people submitted their documents.


oh ok ..I received invitation on 22nd April ,but i applied on 17 june ,lets see..
I am going to call them end of next week ..Hope quicker grants for all ..
Please keep us updated on any information u get ..thanks ..


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> oh ok ..I received invitation on 22nd April ,but i applied on 17 june ,lets see..
> I am going to call them end of next week ..Hope quicker grants for all ..
> Please keep us updated on any information u get ..thanks ..




Well, see i got CO yesterday and i applied first week June, so people 10-17/6/13 should 100% get CO next week,,,, just ring same as me..

Who knows how each team is fast,, so getting CO early no mean enything.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

good luck guys for more and more grants this week!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## persian90 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

Good to have this specific post.

I posted on other topics before. I will re-do it here
Firstly, I will put down my Info down here
EOI 60 points for 189 24th April Invited 6th May Applied 10th May Co 11th June 
Medicals and PCC submitted and done before CO and got cleared. Co told my Agent on the 20th of June that everything for me is done and she will send my documents to ASIO for security background check. I applied onshore. I am in a rush because I want to pay less tuition fee due 31st August (it will go down to 1/3 of the original fee if I get PR grant by then).

So for the security check by ASIO. I know some have to do (Iranians , Pakistani,Bangladesh, some Indians and middle eastern). But I don't see the logic. I have been told if you have been here for long, you had no sensitive work then you will get clearance fast. I have been here for 6 years and only studied and travelled to non-sensitive countries like Indonesia, Malaysia and my parents are lawyers and I am an Engineer..so nothing sensitive...But still mine is taking longer than others..like a friend from Pakistan just posted here that he got it in a month..

Is there a way to contact them about ASIO? I don't mind grant coming late but it makes a $6000 difference in tuition fees if it comes now . I would appreciate it if you guys mention if you have gone through security check as well or not . Good luck to everyone


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Team , 

We have applied for 189 PR for software developer code on 19th July. We have done our meds on 2nd August. CO is not assigned yet. We are from India , question is should we go ahead and submit PCC as well before CO is assigned ? Any pros and cons to it .

Thanks much in advance !!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI 29/06/13, INV- 1/07/13, applied 19/07/13, medical check 02/08/13, PCC-- not yet, CO--Waiting.


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

akiimanu said:


> Hi Team ,
> 
> We have applied for 189 PR for software developer code on 19th July. We have done our meds on 2nd August. CO is not assigned yet. We are from India , question is should we go ahead and submit PCC as well before CO is assigned ? Any pros and cons to it .
> 
> ...


No cons to it whatsoever, go ahead and upload it  Good luck!


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Any new grants/updates ?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Bumping this thread!

Below is my timeline
==============================

*EOI 10-6-13!
WA SS 12-6-13! 
WA SS Nominated 14-6-13!
Invite 18-6-13!*

*Elodge 26-6-13!
PCC 9-7-13!
Meds 19-7-13!*

*CO-Team2(PB)'s email 9-8-13! He had asked pay slips for the claimed work experience and tax documents
My reply to CO 14-8-13!*

*Grant - 28-Aug*

Planning to move in mid of December. I know it is not the right time, but I will be staying for a week with my brother in Melbourne and last week till new year with a friend in Adelaide! And then to Perth from Jan first week for my new life 

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

*No contact from CO for 2 months*



Mjt said:


> Ohk... Thanks mate...


Hi, My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4. He is L W. 
In last mail he said that My medical is referred to CMO for clearance & last mail received on 3rd June'13. Do not understand, should I mail him to know the status?
Is there anyone who have faced this situation?? Please give me a suggestion. I applied without any agent.

IELTS 31st March’12, Engineers Aus apply: 11th Sep’12, Engineers Aus outcome: 24th Jan’13, EOI: 7the April’13, WA SS: 10th April’13, WA SS Approved: 2nd May’13, 190 Visa Invitation: 13th May’13, Visa Lodge: 27th May’13, CO: 10th June’13, Med:16thJune’13, DOCs submitted: 17th June’13, PCC: 26th June’13. Grant:????


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Saleh said:


> Hi, My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4. He is L W.
> In last mail he said that My medical is referred to CMO for clearance & last mail received on 3rd June'13. Do not understand, should I mail him to know the status?
> Is there anyone who have faced this situation?? Please give me a suggestion. I applied without any agent.
> 
> IELTS 31st March’12, Engineers Aus apply: 11th Sep’12, Engineers Aus outcome: 24th Jan’13, EOI: 7the April’13, WA SS: 10th April’13, WA SS Approved: 2nd May’13, 190 Visa Invitation: 13th May’13, Visa Lodge: 27th May’13, CO: 10th June’13, Med:16thJune’13, DOCs submitted: 17th June’13, PCC: 26th June’13. Grant:????


Hi saleh! Can i send pm to you?


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Hi saleh! Can i send pm to you?


Hi adc14,
If pm means Personal mail (I am not sure). Then of course you can. If it means others then make me clear.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Saleh said:


> Hi adc14,
> If pm means Personal mail (I am not sure). Then of course you can. If it means others then make me clear.


Private message.


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Saleh said:


> Hi adc14,
> If pm means Personal mail (I am not sure). Then of course you can. If it means others then make me clear.


Private message bro!


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

Shreya10 said:


> Any new grants/updates ?


Hey Shreya,

I got grant on 3rd Sep


----------



## pandakou (Oct 2, 2012)

Bob10 said:


> Hey Shreya,
> 
> I got grant on 3rd Sep


Congrats 

Could u pl update your time line so that we will have some idea? How much points did u claim?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Bob10 said:


> Hey Shreya,
> 
> I got grant on 3rd Sep



Wow... Congratulations....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## joleene79 (Sep 3, 2013)

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries
> 
> ...


Congratulations and well done on the move!! X


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Private message bro!


hi adc14,
you can send me Pm.:ranger:


IELTS 31st March’12, Engineers Aus apply: 11th Sep’12, Engineers Aus outcome: 24th Jan’13, EOI: 7the April’13, WA SS: 10th April’13, WA SS Approved: 2nd May’13, 190 Visa Invitation: 13th May’13, Visa Lodge: 27th May’13, CO: 10th June’13, Med:16thJune’13, DOCs submitted: 17th June’13, PCC: 26th June’13. Grant:????


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Good morning Saleh! 
Just want to ask your co's name... Is she laura watters?


----------



## Firetoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Waiting for my CO to be allocated......waiting is killing me!!!!


----------



## Saleh (Sep 5, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Good morning Saleh!
> Just want to ask your co's name... Is she laura watters?


Good morning adc14,
No. She is not laura watters. Actually We have to be lucky enough to have a CO who is quick. Applied after me, a lot of guys had their visa :blah:


----------



## NoFear (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Ladies and Gents,

I have the pleasure to announce that *the golden Mail* has reached my inbox 10 Minutes ago. First I couldn't open the attachment because my Internet on my mobile was so slow (i was pretty sure what it was about, but at this stage your brain function reduces to a minimum).

But then I realized in the subject matter it already said *Grant Notification*. But without a working brain this is hard to see.

Well guys, for now I'm just happy and enjoying myself. That'S how the work week is supposed to start! 

May be we see each other in the future (in particular those heading to WA) as my first station is going to be Perth in Spring 2014.

Cheers.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have the pleasure to announce that *the golden Mail* has reached my inbox 10 Minutes ago. First I couldn't open the attachment because my Internet on my mobile was so slow (i was pretty sure what it was about, but at this stage your brain function reduces to a minimum).
> 
> ...


Congrats man... you applied on the 10th of July right.. how did you come to know about your CO? did he ask for further docs..how many points did you claim?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes CO requested an FBI clearance 3(!) times although not required...

60 pts. (none for work experience)


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have the pleasure to announce that *the golden Mail* has reached my inbox 10 Minutes ago. First I couldn't open the attachment because my Internet on my mobile was so slow (i was pretty sure what it was about, but at this stage your brain function reduces to a minimum).
> 
> ...


wow congrats njoy


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Finn-in-web said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have the pleasure to announce that *the golden Mail* has reached my inbox 10 Minutes ago. First I couldn't open the attachment because my Internet on my mobile was so slow (i was pretty sure what it was about, but at this stage your brain function reduces to a minimum).
> 
> ...



Congratulations....:tea:eace::drum::drum:opcorn:


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys,

I am not able to open the excel sheet. Here at work good drive is blocked.

Can someone please check and tell me, someone who lodged application after 1st july 2013 with 60 points who claimed all the points of work ex(with old ACS letter) and is offshore got grant?

Please it would be a great help.


----------



## Firetoy (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Birebender!
In this list 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club no one with 60 points lodging after 1st of July has got grant yet. Anyway, in this list it is not specified where the points come from, so I don't know if it helps




Birender said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am not able to open the excel sheet. Here at work good drive is blocked.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjiths2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

*190 visa grant*

Hi All,

I have been watching various posts in this forum. Infact, i am an applicant too. I am glad to share the info that i have received my PR by last week of September.

Here are the timelines
1. SKILLS ASSESSMENT (ACS) - 19 Oct, 2014
2. POSITIVE ASSESSMENT received - 24 OCT, 2014
3. IELTS EXAM - 13 DEC, 2014
4. IELTS RESULT - 29 DEC, 2014 (L-7; R-8; W-7.5; S-7; Overall-7.5)
5. EOI applied for NSW state 190 visa - 19 JAN, 2014
6. NSW INVITE - 15 APR, 2015 (this wait was very anxious)
7. INVITE SUBMISSION with all the relevant document proofs - 26 APR, 2015
8. APPLICATION INVITE - 18 MAY, 2015 (was overjoyed when i received the final invite)
9. PCC REQUEST (For India) - 28 APR, 2015; PCC received - 10 JUN, 2015
10.APPLICATION SUBMITTED - 27 JUN, 2015; DOCS UPLOADED - 03 JUL, 2015
11.CO allocated and information requested - 28 AUG, 2015
12.MEDICALS - 08 SEP, 2015; FORM 80 Submitted - 04 SEP, 2015
13.FINAL DECISION & VISA GRANT - 25 SEP, 2015 :welcome:

Its been an exciting journey so far; 

I Shall post in detail, my experiences and suggestions for other aspiring candidates regarding timelines and what may constitute a delay in processing.

All the best for others as well.

Cheers.


----------



## ranjiths2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi NoFear,

i guess it should not take more than 2-3 weeks to get the final grant post your PCC and medicals submission.

But in some cases, it may take a longer time. No offence, but IMMI authorities scrutinize more (background verification through third party) if the people who intend to migrate are from certain countries (as per what i saw from the posts in other forum).

Other than that, if your documentation (educational, experience and your abroad stay for more than one year are clearly documented in Form 80), you should be receiving the grant sooner.

Please note:- Documentation with correctness and upfront disclosure is the key to smooth processing of application.


----------



## ranjiths2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

NoFear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
> I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
> On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


Hi NoFear,

i guess it should not take more than 2-3 weeks to get the final grant post your PCC and medicals submission.

But in some cases, it may take a longer time. No offence, but IMMI authorities scrutinize more (background verification through third party) if the people who intend to migrate are from certain countries (as per what i saw from the posts in other forum).

Other than that, if your documentation (educational, experience and your abroad stay for more than one year are clearly documented in Form 80), you should be receiving the grant sooner.

Please note:- Documentation with correctness and upfront disclosure is the key to smooth processing of application.

My best wishes to you on quick arrival of grant


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats Ranji and wish you all the best for future. I have kind of complicated situation and may be you can help me

I have submitted EOI and as per the trend and stats on immi website, I am going to get the invitation most likely in this or next month. Consider some important dates

1. Wife is pregnant and delivery is due in May 2016.
2. She can travel no later than March 2016. 
3. My EOI score is 65.
4. ACS assessment is valid till July 2016.
5. September, 2016 I will loose the points for my age.
6. IELTS is 7+ in all categories.
7. Occupation code is 261112, system analyst.

We were planning to have our first kid in Australia but she has to do the medical test and XRay is mandatory so we she can only do the XRay in May 2016 which means I would have to readjust my plan but what should be the best way to do. Anticipating that if i get the invitation in a month or so, kindly guide me 

1. If I continue my with existing EOI and as expected get an invitation in November 2015 then wont be able to submit the medical report for wife until May. What will happen to my case will they put on hold till I submit wife's medical report i.e. May 2016?

2. Will they dismiss the case and ask to resubmit the EOI?

3. If I suspend my EOI for the time being and resubmit in March 2016. Most likely my category will reach the ceiling value and it will be considered for 2016-2017.

4. If I dont respond to the invitation then will my EOI be automatically considered for next round or will be void.

5. Can I change the status of EOI to make it only for me and exclude my wife so atleast I can continue with invitation and then at later stage add my wife. 

Regards,
Umer



ranjiths2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been watching various posts in this forum. Infact, i am an applicant too. I am glad to share the info that i have received my PR by last week of September.
> 
> ...


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ranjiths2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been watching various posts in this forum. Infact, i am an applicant too. I am glad to share the info that i have received my PR by last week of September.
> 
> ...



Congratulations and all the best with the rest of the journey


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi All few Questions if anyone can reply:

I initially added my wife & child as "non-migrating dependent" to my VISA 189 application, but now I just added them to my application as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, (as decision has not been made yet on my 189 subclass). I just want to ask following:

1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not. ? My police checks, medical for all family members Form 80,1221 etc are all done & submitted ?

2: do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process? Or the cost shall remain same as before i.e. AUD 1800 for above 18years dependent wife, and AUD 1800 for two below 18 years dependent children.

3: How do I pay for recently added dependents, as i cant see a link on my immi-account page, will CO provide a link. ?

4. if I added them as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, then Do i still have to fill form 1022, which is same thing?

5: When I would be required to pay after decision or before. I sent an email to CO but s/he is silent yet for 3 days.


----------



## NxtDesAus (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guys, Please add the date of your employment verification as well in your signature, just to track if DIBP does employment verification of all applicants and if yes, then how much time it takes to grant!

Also those who have granted, please share their new signature.

Thank you!


----------



## raksand (Mar 1, 2013)

Dear Forum members,

On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:

IELTS 7.0 (Each band 6.5)
ANZSCO 233211
South Australia state sponsor visa 190
Total score 60 (including state sponsorship)
EA assessment application: May 19, 2015
Positive skill assessment: Aug 5, 2015
EOI Submission: Aug 12, 2015
Invitation got: Oct 6, 2015
Visa Lodge: Nov 19, 2015
CO contacted for Additional documents: Dec 11, 2015
Health, PCC and other documents submission: Dec 26, 2015
Visa Grant: March 2, 2016

BR

Raksand


----------



## raksand (Mar 1, 2013)

Dear Forum members,

On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:

IELTS 7.0 (Each band 6.5)
ANZSCO 233211
South Australia state sponsor visa 190
Total score 60 (including state sponsorship)
EA assessment application: May 19, 2015
Positive skill assessment: Aug 5, 2015
EOI Submission: Aug 12, 2015
Invitation got: Oct 6, 2015
Visa Lodge: Nov 19, 2015
CO contacted for Additional documents: Dec 11, 2015
Health, PCC and other documents submission: Dec 26, 2015
Visa Grant: March 2, 2016

BR

Raksand


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

raksand said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:
> 
> ...


all the best I have lodged my application 190 SA on 17 Nov 15 Cao assigned on 11 DeC 15 and PCC and medical submitted along with Form 80 28 Dec and still waiting........


----------



## sijfal (Aug 9, 2016)

*More than 1 year wait for Visa 190*

Hi all,

I don't know if there are many people with our own case, as I believe it is peculiar:

Skilled Profession: Environmental Health Officer
Primary Applicant: Wife
NSW nomination received: April 29, 2015
ITA received: May 1, 2015
Application Lodged: June 13, 2015
PCC and other documents provided: June 30, 2015
Medicals completed and uploaded: July 4, 2015
CO contact/request for more info: August 2015
Documents provided: August 2015
Contact/request for face to face interview: September: 2015
Face to face Interview: October 7, 2015
Wrote a mail to DIBP requesting for information on how long more before process is finalized. Got a response that they do not know, but aim to finalize as soon as possible: November 28, 2015
2nd CO contact/request for more info (English language ability of husband): May 31, 2016
Document provided: June 7, 2016

Still waiting for response......

Is this a normal case, if not, what can we do?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sijfal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know if there are many people with our own case, as I believe it is peculiar:
> 
> ...


Your case has been pending since long time now considering the latest CO contact for evidence of English hopefully your case should be nearing closure.
Give them a call and request for an update on your case.


----------



## hieund85 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and looking for advice from you. I have posted on another thread but no response so far so I want to try my luck here again. My case is:

Occupation: Electrical engineer
Age: 30
Qualification: 20
English: 10
Aus study: 5
Regional study: 5
Total points claimed: 70

EA MSA submitted: 23 May 2016 (fast track)
EA contacted for additional info: 7 June 2016
MSA outcome: 7 June 2016 

EOI submitted: 7 June 2016
Invitation received: 8 June 2016
Docs submitted (included COCs): 10 June 2016
Health check completed: 24 June 2016
CO contacted (for spouse English): 18 July 2016
Spouse IELTS: 4 August 2016
New CO contacted (for spouse English): 17 August 2016
Information uploaded (Spouse IELTS): 17 August 2016
Current status: waiting

My question is that since spouse English is not mandatory (you can pay for the 2nd VAC if not meet the requirement), I think CO can review all other docs especially related to the main applicant which is me while waiting for my spouse IELTS result. Is this correct or they will wait until all required docs uploaded then start reviewing them. Anyone in this forum has similar experience with spouse English requirement to give me some advice. Really appreciate. I am desperately waiting for the outcome as I have got a couple of job offers given that I get Au PR.

Many thanks.


----------



## mtri23 (Nov 21, 2016)

*hi!*



hieund85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for advice from you. I have posted on another thread but no response so far so I want to try my luck here again. My case is:
> 
> ...




Hi hieund85 

i read your post. We were asked for adittional documentos on august and we provided the same day you did it (aug 17th 2016), i asked our agent and he told us that CO review all the documents when all are uploaded. Also he told as that they usually take 3 months to get the outcome since the day you send the additional documents (august 17th). 
We are still waiting, what about you??


----------

